# New member and new old boat project.



## Boater (Oct 17, 2009)

Just wanted to introduce myself and my new old boat project. Here is a 1979 Mirrorcraft with a longshaft Spirit 16hp motor. I purchased the boat motor trailer and a trolling motor for $500.00 off craigs list. I was told that the motor was junk after geting it home I spent 1/2 hour working on it and had it running. First run on the water was good no leaks and good running motor. The boat has a 16" transom and the motor is a long shaft so the first project was to modify the transom or get a jackplate, I chose to make a jack plate using 3/16" alum 2"x2" angle and some recycled wood. I spent a total of $25.00 on this 1st project and 2 1/2 hours time, I have plans to redo the complete boat, build a flat floor, casting deck in the front, paint and electronics. This is going to be a recycle reuse project as much as possiable to keep cost down to show that a nice boat can be built on a tight budget. I will keep posting as the build continues.


----------



## jasper60103 (Oct 17, 2009)

That looks like a real nice find. You got a working rig for $500, you can't do much better than that! Good job on getting that motor running, and the jack plate looks good and strong.

What part of Minnesota are you from? I'm just south of Mpls.

Welcome aboard and thanks for sharing. -jasper


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 17, 2009)

Nice rig, and Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## moonfish (Oct 18, 2009)

I have a boat that style and shape. I'd mock up whatever you are planning and test it in the water before you make it glorious. You're already missing the flotation foam and the bracing of the middle bench seat. A deck even the height of the benches in the front is hard for me to walk on. Be safe


----------



## CRAPPIE_SLAYER (Oct 19, 2009)

Good to see another MirroCraft owner. Looks like a great buy. Have fun with your build!


----------



## forced2workborn2fish (Oct 19, 2009)

welcome!

I like this style of boat, my next will have a v-hull. $500 is a smoking deal. congrats on the new project, keep the pics coming!! =D>


----------



## Boater (Nov 28, 2009)

Well it's been a while but got around to doing some work on the trailer today. The tongue was a mess, bent and short so I removed the old one welded on a new one that is 24" longer, removed the two fenders that were bolted on and different and welded on new ones. Also removed all the rust primed and painted the frame. Between coats of primer and paint the axle was disassembled, bearings, hubs, races cleaned and inspected. Everything looked good so reassembled with new seals and grease.


----------



## Boater (Nov 28, 2009)

Here are some photos I will add more at as the project is completed.


----------



## azfish (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice find on the boat and welcome aboard. Can't wait to see the progress you make. I too am on a budget for my build and got my boat from my work at a scrap metal recycling facility. So I really hope to keep my costs low. 

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## danmyersmn (Nov 29, 2009)

Boater said:


> I chose to make a jack plate using 3/16" alum 2"x2" angle and some recycled wood.



Spend another $5.00 and use some Thompson water seal or oil based deck sealant, fiberglass resin, etc. something to seal up that wood so that your well made jackplate doesn't fall apart as the water gets waterlogged and starts to decay.


----------



## Boater (Nov 29, 2009)

danmyersmn said:


> Boater said:
> 
> 
> > I chose to make a jack plate using 3/16" alum 2"x2" angle and some recycled wood.
> ...




Thats the plan, I had installed it unfinished to test how it works. Here in Minnesota the water tends to turn hard in the winter making testing impossible. I installed the jackplate and took the boat for a ride after putting 200lbs of concrete blocks, the battery, gas tank, myself, and another 180lb person in it to see how it would sit in the water and ride before spend the time and money to mod it and paint it all the way I'm planing. here is a photo of a new 14 Mirrrorcraft this is what my mod will look like, the size of the my boat is almost the same as the specs on this one.


----------



## Specknreds (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice work on the jackplate!!


----------



## Boater (Apr 10, 2010)

Well it was a busy winter and I didn't get anything done on the trailer or boat, now that it almost fishing season here I'm under the gun to get things done or at least usable for the year. I spent the afternoon working on the trailer and almost got it done. I have posted a few photos. I will have to get working on the boat in all my free time so thats ready.


----------



## wolfmjc (Apr 11, 2010)

that trailer looks brand new! good job...


----------



## Boater (Apr 29, 2010)

Well it's been a while and my plans to have the boat ready for the MN fishing opener don't look good, however I have got some work done on it, I have most of the aluminum framing in and some of the plywood for it cut. If all goes well I will get some more time to work on it this week. Here are some photos


----------



## minicuda (Apr 29, 2010)

You are doing a great job! I will be following your progress for sure. I really like how you did your jack plate. I'm building one right now as well. I had planned on building mine exactly the same way you have done yours but couldn't find big enough angle at the scrap yard so I ended up useing a channel and square tubing. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Macgyver (Apr 29, 2010)

when I seen the shop you had the trailer in working on it, I thought you might be an RV tech. after seeing the framing your putting in the boat, I know your an RV tech, as some of it is used A&E Rafter arm Awning hardware, exactly what I used on my boat. great job so far, good to see another RV tech on here.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 29, 2010)

Looks good man.


----------



## Boater (Apr 29, 2010)

Macgyver said:


> when I seen the shop you had the trailer in working on it, I thought you might be an RV tech. after seeing the framing your putting in the boat, I know your an RV tech, as some of it is used A&E Rafter arm Awning hardware, exactly what I used on my boat. great job so far, good to see another RV tech on here.




BUSTED.. You got that 100% correct, it was good to have a few wind storms around here last fall so I could come up with some junk arms for boat framing.


----------



## Macgyver (Apr 29, 2010)

yep , I did the same thing. that and some left over 3/16" aluminum diamond plate from some toy hauler ramps.

my trailer is an old popup frame and my trailer winch is from the same popup. my live well was built from gelcoat panels that was ordered for a slideout rebuild that never got used and the Styrofoam insulation in it is from packaging crates from ordering sidewall metal..


you can check out my photobucket album, see my boats, some rebuild and paint work i've done. 

https://s233.photobucket.com/home/Macgyver0856


----------



## alanbird_87 (May 9, 2010)

Looks like u got urself a very nice boat to be working on. You really brought that trailer a long ways!! Looks very good!!


----------



## Boater (May 31, 2010)

Well its been a bit since my last update, and they say a picture is worth a thousand words so I have posted some photos of the build. In the next week I would like to get the interior of the boat done and have it ready for the water, depending on the work schedule. Would be nice to have it done considering fishing opener was 2 weeks ago.


----------



## BaitCaster (May 31, 2010)

Great work! I llike the colour you painted the boat. Very sharp.


----------



## bear7625 (May 31, 2010)

Awesome paint job! You won't be hiding out on the lake any time soon. :lol:


----------



## clarkbre (May 31, 2010)

That looks really nice. It's cool to see what people will come up with in their mods. I'm very interested to see how the interior looks after all that lightweight framing.


----------



## tccanoe (Jun 9, 2010)

MADD SKILLS!


----------



## tccanoe (Jun 9, 2010)

What is the black glue/goo you use on the interior framing joints? It also looks like you're using self tapping screws in lew of pop rivets at the joints too. Is that correct? I don't know if I'll ever be able to find the full square tube you have but I would like to make my joints as strong as possable. Can you help me out here with a reply? Thanks and keep up the posts. Best mod I've seen.


----------



## Boater (Jun 12, 2010)

The black gooo / glue is windshield urethane, holds 600lbs per sq inch and dampens any vibration. If using this method be sure your tubes are clean, I hit all my joints with an 80 grit grinding wheel and wiped with a paint prep. Also be sure to set your drill clutch so that the screws are not overtightened causing the threads to strip, ending up with a week joint. I started out using rivets but the urethane was causing the rivet gun to plug up and not work correct. Thanks for the complements.


----------



## Boater (Jun 12, 2010)

I have had a few PM me asking what I used for paint, so I thought I would post it here. Step 1 was to wash the boat. 2- removed all old paint with wire cup brush and drill. 3- clean the boat a 2nd time and wipe down with a paint prep automotive product. 4- sprayed with self etching primer, automotive paint. 5- primed with a high build automotive primer. 6- sprayed with a tractor implement paint made by valspar that has a hardner added to it. It promotes a hard high gloss finish and as you can see from the photos it look good. All painting was done in the garage with the floor weted down and sprayed with a gun. no rattle cans here.


----------



## Boater (Jun 21, 2010)

Well its almost done, I think... All thats left is the front seat / base, some trim work on the carpeting, trolling motor and a few other small things to tie up. Plan is to take it fishing this weekend without the front seat for a shake down run. Here it is now and I will try to post some photos of it on the water after the weekend.


----------



## clarkbre (Jun 22, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful! The graphics really are a nice touch and I really like how you've done the interior. That's a job well done. Tight lines.


----------



## norshor (Jun 22, 2010)

Great looking boat! Nice use of a fish house seat


----------



## tccanoe (Jun 22, 2010)

Man, Take that to the Boat Show.


----------



## swinada (Jun 22, 2010)

WOW very nice, that really inspires me to do something with my new "old" boat next winter.


----------



## Ictalurus (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice =D>


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Jul 7, 2010)

Really nice boat! Looking at projects like this make me want mine done that much faster. Looks like you took your time and it shows!


----------



## Boater (Jul 18, 2010)

Well the project got put on hold so I could spend some time on the water fishing out of if. Everything works, I like the layout and the front deck is great. The boat is stable while standing and fishing off the front deck, it runs out at 21mph with the 16hp Suzuki clocked with GPS. I will be changing a few things from the first plan, I am now going to add a trolling motor on the bow install a seat on the front deck, add a 2nd battery, add a locater at the bow. I still have some finishing work to do on the carpet edge but other than that its done... Oh yea did I mention it catches fish..


----------



## SmallieBigs (Jul 19, 2010)

That is one of the smoothest looking boats I've seen on this site man! Goes to show that knowledge and the right tools can work miracles on an old boat =D>


----------



## Boater (Nov 25, 2010)

I was thinking it time once again to post some info on my build here. So after thinking about what to post I have decided to make it like a boat test report. First off the boat was stable on the water even with 2 people fishing out of it. The front deck is large enough to stand on and fish. The boat comes up on plane and runs a true 21mph (clocked with GPS) with two people and gear in it thanks to the 16hp Suzuki. Paint looks like it did the day it was sprayed, holding up like a factory finish. Carpeting to is same condition as the day it was installed, none letting loose or puckering. Now on to the trailer, two things I wish I would have done different, 1 is the winch, it was a cheep one approx $20 bucks and sometimes binds. The second is the tires, I left the small 8" tire rim combo on it that was on the trailer when I purchased it, I would not do another with this small of tire wheel combo. I found a few landings where the trailer wheel droped into a hole. The weather here in Minnesota has been below freezing for the last week and the smaller lakes are iced over hoping to get out and do some early ice ice fishing for pike this weekend. Due to a old friend, all the way back to high school days, who is a MUSKIE guide it looks like I will be upgrading to a new custom 2011 LEGEND ALPHA 211 for next season and doing some guiding. A new boat, a new business, 4-5 days a week on the water, could life get any better???


----------

